# Swollen Testicles???



## Japes (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello. My hedgehog *Riceball is two years ten weeks old.*
I gave him a bath yesterday and *I noticed his testicles seems slightly enlarged.* I don't know if I'm just seeing things (I'm hyper paranoid when it comes to my hedgie) but they seem bigger than usual, and slightly red. I asked my bf for a second opinion and even he thinks they look different.
*He is behaving normally.* Active at night, eating, drinking, pooping, peeing.
I did how ever just upgrade his cage. He went from a 20"x30" to a 28"x42" with a loft, so he has lots of extra space!
*Could he be stressed over the adjustment?* He seemed to adapt pretty quickly.
Is there anything I can do to help here at home?

I could try and post pictures if you think it would be helpful.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally I would keep an eye on them for a couple of days and see if there's any change. Did you happen to notice the temperature, if it was noticeably warmer or if the water was pretty warm? Any chance he was just having boy time? I'm not positive on whether masturbating could cause change in testicles, but I know that at least for humans, they can "grow" or "shrink" according to the temperature in order to keep sperm the right temperature. I would guess it's probably the same or similar in other mammals, though I'm not positive.

I would definitely take a picture if you think they still look unusual right now. Then in a couple of days, you can go back and compare to see if there's any noticeable change or not. Calling the vet to ask for an opinion on whether it's a concern or whether he needs to be seen is also an option. You can email the pictures if the vet is okay with that, and post the pictures here for second opinions too.


----------



## Japes (Jan 21, 2015)

I will keep an eye on him. I brought him to the vet twice in the last couple months. I found some bumps, which turned out to be pimples. The vet told me then that Riceball looks quite healthy, but if it becomes worse though, I definitely will be bringing him in.
His baths are usually the same temperature. I'm careful not to make it too hot so I don't burn him, but not quite luke warm either. Lately he hasn't been rushing to get out of the bath so I have to hurry and clean him, and push him to do his 'business' so I can get him out before it gets cold.
Riceball has frequent boy time. I've been wondering if he's not comfortable enough to do it in his new cage, and perhaps he's a little backed up? (If that's even a thing.)

I just put him down for the night and he's running on his wheel, so pictures will have to come tomorrow. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Japes (Jan 21, 2015)

Here are some pictures I took after his bath. It's hard to tell, but they are slightly discoloured and bigger than usual. I notice it especially when he is standing and they seem to touch the floor.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It does look like there is some bruising there. I would take him to the vet to be checked out.


----------



## Japes (Jan 21, 2015)

nikki said:


> It does look like there is some bruising there. I would take him to the vet to be checked out.


What could cause that??


----------

